# Cycling Clubs/Teams in the Los Angeles area....



## sska (Nov 24, 2006)

Hey all...I'm new to the forum and I just moved out here from the East Coast. Can anyone recommend a good velo club or team in the LA area to join? I'm looking for some good group rides and maybe some racing. Thanks a lot.....


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I ride with people who belong to these clubs and I also participate in their rides although I do not belong to thses clubs.

http://www.paacycling.org/

http://www.sfvbc.org/

Also check out rides offered locally through this forum:
http://www.bikeforums.net/forumdisplay.php?f=236


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

sska - where do you live?


----------



## sska (Nov 24, 2006)

I'm near the Framer's Market and The Grove. The only LBS I know is Helen's in Santa Monica...thanks for the reply


----------



## colnago_ed (Jan 14, 2006)

You can also check out http://www.socalcycling.com/ for more info here


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

the nearest free membership cycling team (and one of the largest at that) is la grange. theyre near your area too


----------



## sbrsport (Dec 26, 2005)

check out La Grange. They start their weekday rides from San Vicente and 26th in Santa Monica Tuesday through Friday. Usually big groups, although this time of year it is smaller. Website is www.lagrange.org.


----------

